# I found a cat in really bad condition. EMERGENCY



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Today i was outside my house, and i saw this ginger and white cat.

I naturally went over to stroke it on its back like i do to my normal cat, and i felt his/hers bones, i can feel its spine. I feel so bad seeing it like that, and its raining. So i decided to feed it one of my cats jelly trays, and it ate it one go, the poor thing was ready to eat another. 

My parents wont let me keep another cat, and my mother suspects its one of the neighbours and they will be very pissed off because ive fed its cat. I really wanted to hand it over to the RSPCA, but my mother says that its best not to because it will cause us trouble. 

Ive hidden the cat in my room for now, just to give it some warmth and i want to ring the rspca but i dont want any trouble for my family. 

Its already come across my cat, and they didt like each other, having a little hissing session before i told my brother to take my cat out.

I wouldnt mind having another cat, but my parents are against it saying one is enough, even though i pay for all my cats food and costs and am willing to pay for the other one. 

Im just so conflicted, my mum said the cat hasnt always been around our area so it must have a home, so if we release it then it will go back, but it hasnt even eaten because its basically skin and bones so im worried about it if i leave it outside, especially because of the bad conditions n the house.

The cat is sat next to me and doesnt ant to leave my side, but i know eventually i have to do something about it, what should i do?


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I would ring the rspca, and tell them that you have hidden the cat indoors and that your parents wont let you keep it,hopefully they will come and get it tomorrow and your parents will be ok about it, you have to be careful that it does not have fleas or any infection that could be passed on the your other cat, if you cant get onto the rspca could you maybe call the vets your parents use and ask them to help, explain to them you cant keep the cat
Well done to you for taking this poor cat in out of the cold and rain, hope all works out ok xxx


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Is the cat terribly thin? Can you see it's ribs or just feel them, as on a healthy weight cat you should be able to feel their ribs and spine without seeing them.

Your parents could be right and this cat could actually belong to someone - some one who may be searching their cat right now. Most cats will not say no to food laid out for them. 

I would let the cat outside and see if he decides to go home. If he is still there in the morning, then call your local CP, RSPCA or rescue to see if they have a missing cat reported.

Although you mean well, just remember the cat could have wandered far from home with loving owners desperate to get him back. You should try your best to reunite them.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

If you are able, a trip to the vet to scan for a microchip could reunite him/her with the owners. I'm sure the vet would also tell you if the cat is just slim or underweight.


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> Is the cat terribly thin? Can you see it's ribs or just feel them, as on a healthy weight cat you should be able to feel their ribs and spine without seeing them.
> 
> Your parents could be right and this cat could actually belong to someone - some one who may be searching their cat right now. Most cats will not say no to food laid out for them.
> 
> ...


The cat, which ive identified to be a female, is very sluggish, i brought her to my room and she hasnt moved an inch, shes very slow reacting,shes sat under a blanket, shes shivering, and although i cant see her ribs, i still know its a starving cat because all i got to do is rub my palm over her back and i can feel her bumpy spine which is visible actually, my cat is a healthy weight according to our latest vet visit, and i can barely feel his spine.

My mother says shes seen this cat wandering around our neighbourhood, although i havent seen it, she thinks its one of the neighbours as they have a ginger cat, i know of the cat that she means, and this cat doesnt approach us at all. I try and stroke it on my way to work, and it darts off. This cat was desperate to get inside some warmth, it was all soaking and wet. The fur has dried nicely now.

I understand that her owners may be looking for her, but there is a possibilty this cat is a stray or its a victim of neglect, im sure if the owners cared for their cats welfare, they would rather know that someone has handed her in rather than leaving her in the freezing wet cold. I wouldnt have minded so much if it was a dry night, or if i found her in the morning or day, but to know that its wet and raining, i would be just as bad as the people that may have left her in this condition. im going to take pictures of her and post her on animal search websites for the uk.

Ive already rang the rspca and explained the situation, my mother now knows ive got the cat, shes concerned about the situation with the neighbours, but i said i dont care, because the fact that she is so thin is just neglect, shes been eating non stop, usually cats that have a home stop at some point, this one just wont stop, ive given some small cat treats, and she just wont stop.

The rspca is coming tomorrow after 9am. I told them of the situation, and they said that they would get her tomorrow, it seems like she is either a victim of neglect or she is lost or is a stray. But im happy knowing she will be safe.

My cats fine with it, he doesnt like her, but shes happy on the bed while hes running around the rest of the house with his beloved ball and he will probably go and sleep in my brothers room now that shes taken his spot on my bed.

I would love to keep her, she is absolutely gorgeous. if i had the chance, i would feed her until she got to a healthy weight and then maybe try and rehome her. I dont understand how people can let an animal get to this condition. Even if she does have a home. Its something that i could never let my cat get to.

But im confident i did the right thing, and im sure if she does have loving owners they will be happy knowing that their cat wont have to suffer another horrible nightin the cold, and are hopefully reunited with her as soon as possible.


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Lel said:


> If you are able, a trip to the vet to scan for a microchip could reunite him/her with the owners. I'm sure the vet would also tell you if the cat is just slim or underweight.


I dont have a car, and my brothers all live too far away for me to take this cat to a vet. But again, im just going to hand it to the rspca, im sure if it has a chip they will contact the owners, or if the owners have contacted the rspca, they can check their records and contact them.

The Rspca told me to leave her in a pet carrier outside my house, ready for pick up in the morning, but im just going to keep her confined to my room, she doesnt seem to be going anywhere.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

getting them involved is a good idea - chip check could be essential

especially useful if you also put her photo on lost cat sites first ( add the rspca branch she goes to or tell responders)
animal search
mymoggy.com
missing pet register
local gumtree 

and look on facebook for local lost/found sites

( i have a missing chipped cat...and check these places)


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Agree with the above, take some photos before the RSPCA take her and you can post them on the missing pet websites. Some cats still aren't chipped and this cat could be missing miles from her home which would explain why she's skinny.

I don't have a lot of faith in the RSPCA to be honest but hope it all works out well for this cat.


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

broccoli said:


> getting them involved is a good idea - chip check could be essential
> 
> especially useful if you also put her photo on lost cat sites first ( add the rspca branch she goes to or tell responders)
> animal search
> ...


ive taken a few pics of her, shes a bit camera shy, but im going to definately post her details on missing cat websites. But great news, shes litter trained! 
I thought her going in my cats litter tray could be a problem but she happily went, thank god i cleaned it today! but ive already brought the spare one out for my cat to have in the passage. He doesntlike her, neither she likes him, so right he know hes not happy staying in my room, but i can hear him in the passage playing with his ball, so it shouldnt be a problem, just a matter of ten hours. I might just let my cat go and sleep in my brothers room tonight as there may be some arguments tonight with my cat and the new cat. but hopefully tomorrow everything should be back to normal.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the wee soul on here so we can all have a look? Just being nosey. I really hope things work out for it. She's very lucky to have found a kind soul like yourself.


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

canine said:


> Can you post a pic of the wee soul on here so we can all have a look? Just being nosey. I really hope things work out for it. She's very lucky to have found a kind soul like yourself.


Iv had to confine her to a pet carrier, which she is not liking right now because shes trying to get out, but i need to do some arrangements let my cat sleep in my brothers room, but he managed to run intomy room and is under my bed and wont come out, so rather than risk a fight, shes in the pet carrier until i can coax my cat to come from under the bed so i can place him in my brothers room.

ive taken pictures on my iphone, they arent the best right now but i wll borrow my little brothers iphone tomorrow morning and take better pictures and for some reason im trying to upload the pictures but its not showing.

Im thinking about putting her in the conservatory room with food, the litter tray and water. It may not be much, but it should avoid conflict with my cat and she should be okay up there. wat do you think?


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

littlemissnawtie said:


> Iv had to confine her to a pet carrier, which she is not liking right now because shes trying to get out, but i need to do some arrangements let my cat sleep in my brothers room, but he managed to run intomy room and is under my bed and wont come out, so rather than risk a fight, shes in the pet carrier until i can coax my cat to come from under the bed so i can place him in my brothers room.
> 
> ive taken pictures on my iphone, they arent the best right now but i wll borrow my little brothers iphone tomorrow morning and take better pictures and for some reason im trying to upload the pictures but its not showing.
> 
> Im thinking about putting her in the conservatory room with food, the litter tray and water. It may not be much, but it should avoid conflict with my cat and she should be okay up there. wat do you think?


oh it did show up lol! thats her resting on my fluffy rug, before my cat decided to come in. She has enormous nails, which makes me think shes a mature cat or she hasnt had her nails trimmed in a long time. the pictures dont show how thin she is, but i can assure you when i pick her up, you can definately tell.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

In that pic she looks like she has quite a round belly is that true? I am just wondering if she was in call and escaped her house and is now pregnant?! Cats drop weight quickly so if she hasn't been eating much for just a week or so she could appear underweight. 

I would put her in the conservatory as it will be nice and quiet for her tonight and less likely to cause your resident cat too much stress. If he is used to sleeping in your room at night he will get stressed being shut out of your room and that isn't really fair to him 

ETA She is gorg by the way well done you


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> In that pic she looks like she has quite a round belly is that true? I am just wondering if she was in call and escaped her house and is now pregnant?! Cats drop weight quickly so if she hasn't been eating much for just a week or so she could appear underweight.
> 
> I would put her in the conservatory as it will be nice and quiet for her tonight and less likely to cause your resident cat too much stress. If he is used to sleeping in your room at night he will get stressed being shut out of your room and that isn't really fair to him
> 
> ETA She is gorg by the way well done you


Lol hes not coming out from under the bed, poor thing, but i will put her in the attic conservatory, with a litter box and some water and food. Its much better as well because i dont think she wants us to fuss about with her.

Plus i did notice her belly, and i thought she was a pot bellied cat (if their is such a cat) And i did sort of think about it, maybe thats why she is eating so much food. But again i will rather her be checked by a professional.

And im sure she will be happy to b let free of that cage, i cant let her out incase she darts under the bed to go at him, and then im definately screwed, it will be like the clash of the kitties under my bed tonight! Thank god i told work i would be in later than usual to ensure that she gets handed to the rspca safe and sound


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

That cat really does not look in bad condition from your photo, if she has a round belly and is not doing very much except eating she may very well be about to give birth. Please do not surrender this cat to the RSPCA. If they turn up, tell them you are happy to keep her (even if you're not). I suspect her owners are looking for her but even if not, the RSPCA do not take in stray animals. If they do take her it will be because they have decided she is suffering and all they will do is put her to sleep.

Liz


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

lizward said:


> That cat really does not look in bad condition from your photo, if she has a round belly and is not doing very much except eating she may very well be about to give birth. Please do not surrender this cat to the RSPCA. If they turn up, tell them you are happy to keep her (even if you're not). I suspect her owners are looking for her but even if not, the RSPCA do not take in stray animals. If they do take her it will be because they have decided she is suffering and all they will do is put her to sleep.
> 
> Liz


what would you suggest i do? i cannot keep two cats, my parents wont allow it, the fact that ive managed to be able to keep this one for the night is my luck.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

My suggestion would be to look on missing pet websites for a cat that looks like her and take her to a vet to be scanned, even if it means getting a taxi.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Im not sure how old you are but Its a very hard decision for you to make. Maybe you should speak to your parents. I know you think that you know best but sometimes the experience your parents have gained through being older helps.

The RSPCA will take the cat but do not really actively look for its real home. But on the other hand if its chipped it should be reunited. If it is pregnant then the RSPCA see that as a money making venture and would probably let the kittens be born so that they can sell them. Then hopefully the cat will find a new home that will care for it.

I think it looks pregnant but to me it looks as if its been fed regularly.

Even if you let the RSPCA take the cat maybe you could put up some posters in your area, in the local shops or on lamp posts. Ask in the shop if anyone has reported their cat going missing. Then if the real owners want the cat back they have a good chance.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I would also try and contact some local cat rescues to see if any have any room as it would be better than RSPCA as she would probably go into a foster home...which would be especially good if she is pregnant.

Let us know how it all goes

Jenni x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Just let her out. The weather is dry today and chances are she lives quite near you and will simply go home. 

Liz


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

the little cat doesn't look in a terrible way. it doesn't look in a bad way at all if i'm completely honest.
she does look pregnant though.

i would definitely just let her back outside. she will find her way home.
she is probably scared out of her mind wondering where her owners are, and her owners are probably also frantic. 

she may have escaped to find a nest...in which case, if she is currently scared, she might be holding them in.

i wouldn't allow the rspca to take her. i would just let her go


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Clairey1234 said:


> the little cat doesn't look in a terrible way. it doesn't look in a bad way at all if i'm completely honest.
> she does look pregnant though.
> 
> i would definitely just let her back outside. she will find her way home.
> ...


I told my boyfriend the situation and he said he hasnt heard too many bad things about the rspca and agreed with one of the posters above that the rspca may put her down, and that just completely freaked me out. So at 6:30 am i rang the rspca saying i wanted to keep the cat when really i was just going to let her go.

I spoke to My brothers fiancee, who has a sister that recemtly lost a cat that resembles the one i found (her one passed away) so i told her what had happened and she said to let her sister take the cat in the meantime.

Her sister took the cat about 4pm to a local vet saying she was a stray, the cat was microchipped, her name is molly, the vet contacted the owner via a mobile number who has moved to bournemouth and she said the cats been missing before they moved, they say they moved there before christmas, their previous address in cardiff is not to far from me. The cat was in fact very very underweight. I forgot to ask my sister in law if she was pregnant, but the previous owner says her new residence doesnt allow pets at all, so she can no longer take care of the cat.

So my brothers sister in law to be is now the new owner of molly. She seems quite reserved, but the vet says it may because of what its been through.

But im glad i rang the rspca again n cancelled the visit.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O well that is good news, though my feelings towards the "owner" had better not be repeated. Well done!

Liz


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

lizward said:


> O well that is good news, though my feelings towards the "owner" had better not be repeated. Well done!
> 
> Liz


The vet said tgat sometimes when people cant take care of cats, they just stop feeding them or letting them in the house, the vet reckons molly is one of those cats. Ive seen it first hand with my old next door neighbour, they had a ginger and white tom cat named henry, he was really friendly, but as soon as the lady of the house had her baby, they stopped letting him in and stopped feeding him, i wasnt an owner of a cat then, but i would buy a few pouches of cat food to give when he visited then, my brother saw the poor thing eating a dead baby seagull that had fallen from the roof in the street. And then when the baby was one, they bought a dog. But i never saw henry after that.

Im glad molly has found a family now, especially one that i know so i can ask how she is doing.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i'm pleased it all worked out in the end! shame on the original owners though 

well done to you and your bro in laws sister for giving molly a second chance


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

lizward said:


> O well that is good news, though my feelings towards the "owner" had better not be repeated. Well done!
> 
> Liz





Clairey1234 said:


> i'm pleased it all worked out in the end! shame on the original owners though
> 
> well done to you and your bro in laws sister for giving molly a second chance


My sister in law is thrilled, shes the type of person that when she searches for a new a cat, she doesnt look to adopt kittens, but cats that really need love and attention, shes about 40 ( i think) but shes owned about four cats since she was a little girl and they are all rescues, fifi her last cat was found in a tied black bag next to a river 5 years ago  i dont know how some people can be so cruel to animals, if you cant take care of a cat then give it a cat rescue or an organization, or try and rehome it.

She showed me a picture of fifi once, her fur was so bad, she was so thin, n the last pic i saw of fifi was a plump, snobby cat, who looks very spoilt in her cat bling.

Im confident molly will be a healthy cat in no time due to my sister on laws kind and loving nature and i shall post pictures of her in future when shes settled a bit more


----------



## Nicolajane (Jan 31, 2012)

What a lovely happy ending for Molly.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

How is Molly doing now?
Do you happen to have any pictures of her?


----------

